# UK



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Are there any UK based support groups? In or around London?


----------



## kex (May 27, 2002)

Hiya, i was just wondering the same thing. Take it easy chicken Kex xx


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Go to 'Links', IBS Support Groups' then 'IBS Network - UK'The IBS Network does lots of good awareness raising things in the UK (worth joining if you're not already a member) and sponsers group therapy courses in different parts of the UK - a couple of years ago there was one in South London. Not sure exactly what's on offer at the moment though.Ian


----------

